# Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?



## k.busche (28. Okt. 2007)

Hallo ,
ich mußte vor ca 2 Wochen das Teichwasser komplett wechseln , und jetzt weiß ich nicht , ob ich die Fische den ganzen Winter über füttern muß . Denn Algen oder Ähnliches sind gar nicht mehr vorhanden und werden den Winter über wohl auch nicht mehr wachsen. oder ???? Im Teich beheimatet sind Spiegelkarpfen , Rotfedern , __ Stichlinge und Goldfische und den Sommer über im Nebenteich habe ich noch 2 __ Schildkröten. Über ein paar Tips würde ich mich sehr freuen!!!
Kurz noch zu mir:
Bin Teichbesitzer seit ca. 1 Jahr , 25 Jahre alt , wohne in der Region Hildesheim


----------



## Frank (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?*

Hallo,

da die meisten Fische (außer Stör) im Winter ihren Soffwechsel runterfahren und eine Art "Winterschlaf" halten, brauchst du dir um die Fütterung keine Sorgen machen.

Außerdem hast du doch sicherlich noch ein paar Pflanzen mit Bodensubstrat drin?
Dann können sie, solange sie wollen, noch genügend "gründeln" und daraus noch ein wenig Nahrung aufnehmen.


----------



## Alex45525 (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?*

Hallo,

darf man fragen, warum Du das Wasser komplett wechseln musstest?

Ist nämlich eigentlich nicht so gut. Ich hoffe, der Wechsel bezieht sich nicht auch noch auf Bodengrund, Pflanzsubstrat und Pflanzen. Vielleicht wäre es in diesem Fall sinnvoll, etwas "Starthilfe" aus einem anderen, gut eingefahrenen Teich zu holen. Führ doch bitte etwas weiter aus, wie sich die Situation in Deinem Teich darstellt.

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Alex45525 (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?*

?????

Problem erledigt?
Oder so?!?


----------



## WERNER 02 (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?*

Hi K.Busche
Will jetzt nicht mit erhobenem Zeigefinger dastehn. Aber wenn ich mir deinen geschilderten Besatz und dann deine Teichgröße vorstelle, so kann ich erahnen warum ein kompletter Wasserwechsel fällig war.
A bissle viel Fisch für so nen Teich.
Du wirst wohl kaum umhin kommen deine Fische auch im Winter zu füttern. 
Jedenfalls soweit es die Temperaturen zulassen, und deine Fische gewillt sind auch noch Futter aufzunehmen.
Leider läßt sich aus deiner Schilderung nur wenig zum Teich selbst entnehmen.
Sollte er wirklich absolut platt sein, also keinen Pflanzenwuchs mehr haben, so würde ich sagen decke ihn so schnell es geht mit Luftpolsterfolie ab, damit du noch etwas Wärme über einen längeren Zeitraum im Teich halten kannst.Somit verschaffst du deinen Fischen einen Zeitraum in dem sie noch etwas an " Speck" zulegen können.
Wenn irgendmöglich dann stelle doch bitte mal ein Bild ein.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Alex45525 (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?*

Vielleicht hat ihm/ihr die erste Antwort vom Frank ausgereicht. Hoffentlich gibt's dort wirklich noch Pflanzen und Substrat, sonst sehe ich schwarz für den Winter... Stellt Euch vor: So viel Fisch in einem ansonsten toten Tank. Hoffentlich schaut er/sie nochmal hier 'rein.

k.busche: Rede mit uns!

:beeten:

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## k.busche (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?*

danke für die ratschläge , muß mich erstmal entschuldigen , daß ich nicht früher schreiben konnte , aber mit meinem rechner hat einiges nicht gestimmt. mußte das wasser wechseln weil ich direkt auf dem grund ein loch hatte und ich das wasser zum flicken ablassen mußte. habe den kompletten (alten) bodengrund wieder im teich , aber zufüttern tue ich trotzdem noch.


----------



## Alex45525 (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?*

Ohje,

ein Loch an der tiefsten Stelle ist natürlich richtig übel. Ich hoffe, Du hast den Bodengrund nicht zu stark ausgewaschen, weil dort neben wichtigen Bakterien auch einige "Nährstoffe" für die Fische zu finden sind. Die Flick- und Wasserwechselaktion, die für Dich leider nötig war, kam zum denkbar schlechtesten Zeitpunkt. Jetzt kann sich die Biologie im Teich nicht mehr richtig erholen - wegen der niedrigen Temperaturen. Mein Tipp: Möglichst sparsam füttern. Und solange, wie es noch keinen Frost gibt, den Filter mitlaufen lassen. Diesen häufiger reinigen (Dort bildet sich jetzt eh nicht die notwendige Fauna). Und wenn es dann richtig kalt wird, Filter weg und das Füttern einstellen. OK, soweit meine Meinung. Aber es wäre schön, wenn noch einige Experten antworten würden, damit Du mehrere Meinungen gehört (gelesen) hast.

Viel Glück!!!

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Annett (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?*

Moin.

Nach solch einer Aktion würde ich auf jeden Fall den Nitrit-Wert im Auge behalten!
Such mal mit "Nitritpeak" hier im Forum oder bei  

Wenn der Nitrit-Wert zu hoch geht, unbedingt Teilwasserwechsel durchführen!


----------



## k.busche (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?*

habe jetzt noch zusätzlich den bodengrund aus meinem nebenteich ( ist ohne fischbeatz ) in dem teich untergebracht . also muß ja sagen , daß dieses forum eine echte bereicherung für jeden teichbesitzer ist ;-) .vielen dank für die zusätzlichen tipps


----------



## Alex45525 (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?*

Hallo,

ich glaube, das war eine gute Idee.

Aber: Halte Dich an den Tip von Annett und beobachte regelmäßig Deine Wasserwerte, damit nichts aus dem Ruder läuft. Nicht zu viel füttern! Im nächsten Jahr solltest Du mit Algenproblemen konfrontiert sein. Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass hier viele helfen können. Zunächst könntest Du Dich allerdings bei den Fachbeiträgen vorinformieren.

Meiner Erfahrung nach sollte man GANZ FRÜHZEITIG einige zusätzliche Pflanzen einsetzen, die stark Nährstoffe zehren und eventuell auch die Oberfläche beschatten, damit die Algen nicht so viel Licht bekommen. Bei mir kommen dazu Seerosen, __ Froschbiss und Wasserfarn zum Einsatz. Zusätzliche Unterwasserpflanzen dezimieren die Nährstoffe weiter.

Nochmals viel Glück!
Alex


----------



## MeneMeiner (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nicht zu viel füttern!...



Nicht nur "Nicht zu viel füttern!", sondern *gar nicht mehr füttern*. Das hat sich bei den Temperaturen eh erledigt. Damit machst du nur unnötig Stress im Teich. Kann den Fischen eher schaden als nützen, wenn du weiter fütterst.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## k.busche (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?*

ok , mache ich ( nicht ).......


----------



## tomz (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?*

Also mein Nachbar hat auch einen Karpfen im Teich, aber der frisst schon mitte November nichts mehr. Aber ich würde die Fische mindestens 1 Mal im Winter füttern um zu sehen ob sie überhaupf hunger haben. 
l.g. tomz


----------



## MeneMeiner (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Neues Wasser im Teich! Fische den Winter über Füttern?*

Hi tomz,



			
				tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein Nachbar hat auch einen Karpfen im Teich, aber der frisst schon mitte November nichts mehr. Aber ich würde die Fische mindestens 1 Mal im Winter füttern um zu sehen ob sie überhaupf hunger haben.
> l.g. tomz



Welchen Zweck verfolgt dein Nachbar damit nur? Der Stoffwechsel der Fische läuft bei den Wassertemperaturen im Winter normalerweise auf Sparflamme, also tendiert der Hunger gegen Null. Zudem hat ein halbwegs eingefahrener Teich meist genug Reserven (überwinternde Kleininsekten, Larven usw.) um evtl. Hunger zu stillen. Man vergrößert nur unnötig die in den Teich eingebrachte Nährstoffmenge (die Algen im Frühjahr wird es freuen!).

Bleibt noch die Frage: Was macht dein Nachbar, wenn die Fische keinen Hunger haben? Zwangsernähren :? 

Gruß
Thomas


----------

